# getting worse :(



## syble (Mar 20, 2007)

so much for the tad ballons, not even getting to that stage anymore. I've posted about the costa rician auratus breeding problems before, but heres some back ground info. there is a trio, a pair of younger ones (about 11 months old) and an adult female (2years+) shes the one laying and the male is younger. I have observed lots of courting and the like, they've laid like 5 clutches now, first 3 clutches developed till day 8-10 then developed an airsack, which would swell to poping point and no more tad. clutch 4 did the same thing this one did. the picture is of the clutch next day. found it on thursday night, looked good (but not fertilized), left it in there and took this picture friday some time... thoughts?
Thanks
Sib


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Are you dusting their flies as much as you should be? I would say that you just need to give them some time to get the routine down. Sometimes it takes a while to get everything right.

Curt.


----------



## syble (Mar 20, 2007)

I dust every feeding. either calcium or multivitamine. diet staple is ff (mix of melo's and hydeii), and they get a bunch of springs atleast once a week, even the occasional set of pinheads. When I can finally get them, I will start cultureing DWWL for an option. Guess time it will be, just sad to see eggs develop to the mid way point then die, and now they don't even develop that far.
Thanks
Sib


----------



## sandycreed (Feb 24, 2007)

One of those eggs looks ok.

How do you store your vits and calcium? If they are not stored properly they become useless and once they "go off", be it through too much heat or just going out of date, they can do more harm than good.

Sounds like the male is still a bit young. Just give them time. Best not keeping them at top breeding condition and tiring the female out by producing too many clutches of eggs that aren't going to be fertilised. Maybe let them cool off a bit and try again in a couple of months once the male has matured a bit.


----------



## FuzzyTB (Apr 3, 2008)

How long do the calcium and vitamins last? I have some that I purchased from Patrick Nabors two years, four months ago. I'm having a similar problem with a 2 1/2 year old female and a one year old male. Eggs develop for 5-12 days and stop developing. Lately has been closer to 5 days. This is about the 5th clutch. I also have the compounded problem of a second female that I caught munching on some eggs yesterday. She's getting the boot to a 10 gallon by herself until I find a male for her. Right now the three are in a 29 gallon.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

The vitamin and calcium dust should be replaced every 6 months (regardless of what the expiration date states). Ed has the citation for this somewhere - but it is a good practice to get in the habit of. You can probably push it a couple months (although I don't see it worth the risk) - but at nearly 2.5 years - I would definitely replace your supplements.


----------



## sandycreed (Feb 24, 2007)

The expiry date only applies to unopened, properly store vitamins. Once they are opened they should only be used for a short time and replaced as rozdaboff said *but* if they are not stored properly they won't even last that long. 

Think of milk - it may have an expiry date of a couple of weeks but once opened it never lasts that long and if you don't store it properly (ie. don't put it in the fridge) it goes through a chemical change and you wouldn't want to drink it then, would you? :lol:


----------



## syble (Mar 20, 2007)

6 months?! I thought they were good for a year? Hmm guess I should swing by the local pet store and get some more then just to be safe! Now what counts as proper storage? And while I'm on that topic, would it be possible to extend the life of it by getting a new one, seperating say half of it, vaccume packing the half i'm not using and storing it in the fridge or the like?
Thanks
Sib


----------



## sandycreed (Feb 24, 2007)

> Now what counts as proper storage?


In the fridge is best once opened. Not on top of the viv or in beside the food cultures which many do, and yes, I did the same until I knew better :lol: Some stockists may keep the stuff in over heated warehouses/stockrooms before selling so only take the expiry dates as a guide. Unopened stuff should be kept cool.

Not sure about your question of splitting it. Logic would say that would work but I think once something is opened it immediately loses the sell by date as they tend to be manufactured and packaged in sterile environments. I wouldn't risk it. It's not as if they really cost that much.

Just out of curiosity... now do you vacupack a powder? I can just imagine what would happen if I tried that :? :lol:


----------



## FuzzyTB (Apr 3, 2008)

This is good info...I have some things to change. I'll be purchasing some new suppliments and storing them in the fridge. Is there anything else I should consider that could be affecting the viability of the eggs?


----------



## syble (Mar 20, 2007)

Vaccume pack powder within a container ofcourse hehe. I'll wash out the old jars I have and transfer some new powder into them, then take the 2 new containers, put them in bags and vaccume pack the whole thing and throw it in the fridge.

On a side note, I've got 2 more clutches of eggs tonight (one from the costa ricans, one from the azureus) took a slightly different approach to their care, we'll see if they're gross tomorrow morning or not.
Thanks
Sib


----------



## Jaeger (Nov 22, 2007)

I could see the Herptivite going bad, but calcium carbonate? Unless it gets moist, or you are trying to add Vitamin D with the supplement, it should be pretty stable.


----------



## syble (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm almost wondering if the vitamines have nothing to do with it. I have a group of azureus that have just started to breed aswell and have a nicely formed tad that should hatch soon. Also a second set of eggs from the azureus that are all developing well so far (knock on wood!). I have a new set of vitamines ordered anyways, its not a bad idea to have good ones on hand after all, I was intending to get some in a couple months anyways(would make mine a year old anyways). The calcium I believe has Vitamine D added.

The costa ricans are still laying so not sure what i will do, may end up just finally removing the male, as no longer misting seams only to be increasing the frequency that she lays at :S
Thanks
Sib


----------

